
COBOL Is Everywhere. Who Will Maintain It? - submeta
https://thenewstack.io/cobol-everywhere-will-maintain/
======
mathattack
COBOL can be taught en-masse to farms of programmers if the rate is high
enough. This isn't a technical issue, it's an economics issue. Some of the
technical debt paydown will be captured by large bodyshops. Alternatively, the
entire software will be outsourced to firms like Accenture or WiPro. (It may
even allow the companies to book a short term gain)

------
chmaynard
For most HN readers, learning COBOL syntax and conventions would be a trivial
task. If you want to be productive in a corporate mainframe environment, you
will also need to get up to speed on operating system APIs, file systems,
database interfaces, user libraries, and probably much more. Then you can
start learning the business logic of your employer's applications. During your
training, don't bother trying to find answers to your questions on Stack
Overflow or examples on GitHub.

Not much fun.

